# subcontractor rate price(drywall)



## marinerito (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi I am relatively new in this city come from utah 2 months back Hi I am new in this city and I dont know people here

I have my company YHVH CONSTRUCTION CO. In VANCOUVER, CANADA someone could tell me what is the estimated rate/square foot of tape , vancouver area now the contractor is paying for job because is renovations is some different but I like more the new construction Please help me because my employees need start to work this week now just I have small works 1 week working hard and the next week stoped is no god 

please help me
canucks:clap:
and contractors too welcome


Gst number and WCB


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

Oh sh*t hit the deck (Bad question to ask here)


----------



## damudman (Dec 12, 2004)

from reading your post .001 per sq'


----------



## marinerito (Oct 1, 2008)

*hi guys*

sorry but my english level is no good Im learning your language but my work is super:thumbsup:


----------



## AARC Drywall (May 11, 2008)

something doent add uppp heerrree.....you need to do your homework before you start a company...people that dont know have no biz estimating a job...sorry but thats the truth..they alway do the job for less that what is worth, and the customer talks and word travels and soon we all have to do it for cheap or we dont eat...

Sorry man but do your homework...do the math..when you think you got it add 20% then you might be close.

J


----------



## Preacher17 (Sep 1, 2008)

OK who moves to a new country and has no clue as to what to charge.... I don't think so....


----------



## Snow Man (Aug 18, 2008)

eleventeehunnerdthreedollars per sq. Ft.


----------



## marinerito (Oct 1, 2008)

*tks guys*

I like this forum I see to many smart people


----------



## Tony M (May 9, 2007)

Hey Marinerito! Weren't you in The High Chaparral in the 70's?


----------



## Snow Man (Aug 18, 2008)

eleventeebillionhunnerd


----------



## Drywalle (Nov 6, 2008)

green card eh?:laughing:


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

Hey, where are you from?


----------

